# How many dogs do you own?



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I have 3 dogs: Gus the Golden; Charlie Brown, the Chocolate Lab/Chesapeake Bay Retriever mix; and Ace of Base, the insane Black Lab mix. 

Gus is the first dog I've ever had, and apparently now I can't stop! (Well, actually I can stop or my husband will divorce me!)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

2 golden littermate sisters
1 rescue springer
1 aussie mix


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Three Goldens-Creed, Trouble and Bindi (Sunshine)

One Pug-Sabu

One PP Chinese Crested-Cher


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Five- three Golden Retrievers, one German Shepherd Dog, and one Whippet


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Three goldens for me: Finn, Tally, and Tango. A "generation" ago, I had three goldens too: Joplin, Raleigh, and Acadia. I am very comfortable at 3 or 4. 5 is way too many and with only 2, I hate to take one and leave one at home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

3 golden retrievers: Reno, Austin and Lincoln.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Laurie said:


> 3 golden retrievers: Reno, Austin and Lincoln.


I love your cities name theme. We had a golden Raleigh and I have an elderly morgan horse named Charleston.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Just have the one!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Three dogs -- Honey and Toro are Goldens, Sasha is a Golden Retriever / Husky mix


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

1 - Molson the Golden

Hoping to add 2 more to my family over the next couple of years (BF says I have to wait until we have a bigger house...)


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Just the one. I would love to have another one though. Maybe in a year or two. I would love to own a male in the future.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I own Casey
I co-own Faelan
I foster (hopefully will co-own) Towhee

so I voted 2  They are all goldens


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

4 in all: 1 6 year old female golden, 1 5 year old male golden, 1 5 year old male Lhasa Apso, 1 5 month old male golden. Annabel wishes that she were an only dog. I can just see her eyes roll every time I bring home a new one.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

*'0'*- That solitary little '1' next to the '0' on the poll is me! :sadwavey:.How sad is that?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Currently 9 in house --so I checked 8-10
Adi & Tauri - retired couch kids!
Blue,Demi,Teal,Roxy,Piper,Kiss 
Reba -- on the mend from her spay - currently available to a loving home
Boston is fostered with a loving family


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Two: Lucy Snowflake, golden retriever extraordinaire, and Dorothy Gale "Dory", golden retriever / black lab sweetie pie.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just my 2 Golden furballs, Sammy & Dillon.

Would love to have more.. but I'd be minus one fiance.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> Currently 9 in house --so I checked 8-10
> Adi & Tauri - retired couch kids!
> Blue,Demi,Teal,Roxy,Piper,Kiss
> Reba -- on the mend from her spay - currently available to a loving home
> Boston is fostered with a loving family


My face has this stupid huge grin (like this -> ) on it, thinking about what it would be like to live with 9 dogs! Just imagining all of the cuddles and loving! ... and poop-picking :no:

For PG & arcane, I've always been curious to know how you manage so many? Are they ever all free to roam in the house together at the same time? Do they all get along? Do you have to rotate them so some are inside, some are outside, some are kenneled, etc. I can only imagine how much work it is.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have 2 now (Golden & GSD), but we'll have 3 in 8 weeks. Our new pup was just born yesterday. :bowl:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

3
1 Lab/Golden mix
2 Goldens

At times we will have a foster pup who is generally a Golden or a Golden mix, though there have been a few that it was questionable whether they actually had any Golden in them.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

We have 3 - Michaela (golden), Piper (Yorkshire) and Tucker (Springer). We also have 4 cats and 3 bunnies. Otherwise, I might be tempted to get another small breed.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

2 Goldens Bailey and Eli
2 Springers Hunter and Trapper


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Two Goldens ... Chester and Murphy they are 1/2 brothers.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

2 Goldens - Mother and Daughter - Burgundy and Bailey.

I would love to have more, but DH isn't buying it...(I see a common theme here...:doh


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I have 3 Golden's....Brody, Lexi, and Klondike. Also 1 Mini Dachshund, Ruby.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I own 5 dogs.
*- 2yr old Golden, Samantha
*- 7yr old Border Collie mix, Gracie
*- 6yr old Aussie mix, Pretty Girl
*- 5yr old Yellow lab mix, Gidget
*- 11yr old chihuahua mix, Yoda

and 5 cats


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> For PG & arcane, I've always been curious to know how you manage so many? Are they ever all free to roam in the house together at the same time? Do they all get along? Do you have to rotate them so some are inside, some are outside, some are kenneled, etc. I can only imagine how much work it is.


It sure is work! My set up is such, I have the 2 fulltime house dogs ( free reign) - Adi & Tauri. My others are rotated through with house time, and depending on seasons etc...I have a full walk out basement that is set up just for the dogs, with access to 1/2 +/- acre fenced...I also have a back/hall - laundry room (off my kitchen) that is accessible to a side yard 50 x 100...the girls in season or younger kids go there. My dogs spend alot of free time outside in good weather. I have never had all 9 in the house at the same time! that would be bedlam!!! LOL All my dogs get along, even when I had Boston & Blue together, I never had any issues...once upon a time Adi & Tauri had some top dog conflicts but they have mellowed with age  and they each have their own couch!!!! : I use very little of my huge house the rest is the dogs domain!!!!!!!

*PS: my ideal is 6-7...but gets complicated when you keep 3 from a litter!!!!! LOL *


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I have 6 dogs

1 golden 2 years
1 golden/great pyrenees 8 months
1 greman shepard/huskey 2 years
2 mini doxie's 5 and 7 years
1 standard doxie 13 years

and 1 cat


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just the two -- My GSD and my Golden. We have a city ordinance here - no more than two dogs allowed.

I _say_ that I'd have one or two more if not for the ordinance, but I don't know if I actually would. Riley would be horrified if I brought another dog into the house. LOL. He's a total mama's boy and not very good about sharing attention. He tolerates it with Gunner because he has to, but I don't think he'd stand for a newbie coming in here.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

All mine are loose together a lot, and they get along. I have five and often a foster or two- though not currently. They get the exercise at parks and beaches mostly. We have a yard, but we don't go in it except lately I have been going out once a day and taking pics! I took some today I'll post in a bit. Otherwise, they are only outside for a few minutes a few times a day to go potty.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 4 dogs:
Kitty -chocolate cocker spaniel
Zoey -black cocker spaniel
Yoshi -shiba inu
Hazel -Golden Retriever


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Just one


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We have 3 Goldens
Dylan, Frankie and Erica


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

One, for now 
When he is not so much a menace, we are going to add the second!!!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Two:
my golden Bentley - a senior
my lab - 2 yrs. old

I'm curious. For those who own more than two, how many live in rural or smaller city areas as opposed to major metro areas?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I live in a major metro area of millions of people. There's no dog limit, but more than five or six they will wonder. I am on a first name basis with the people at Animal Control here. We are friends and have a good relationship, and they see my dogs often as I stop by all the time. But if you're shady and have more than five or six, they will wonder. If there was a limit of less than four or five dogs with no possible exceptions I could have, I would move.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Technically I own 2 but have 3 right now. We have Lexie until mid December. 

Gary's parents have 7. They live out in the country though.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Three Goldens, Dooley, Trip and Breeze and one Jack Rotten Terror, Twister.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

2 Golden Retrievers. Names: Shadow and Tucker


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> Two:
> my golden Bentley - a senior
> my lab - 2 yrs. old
> 
> I'm curious. For those who own more than two, how many live in rural or smaller city areas as opposed to major metro areas?


I just have one but I know in our city (420,000 people) in the Greater Toronto Area we have a 3 dog limit. 

I was curious to know what Toronto's bylaw is for a city of 4+ million, and their website says this: 



> The City of Toronto Municipal Code, Chapter 349 (PDF file size 95KB) states that no person can keep more than six of any combination of dogs, cats, ferrets and rabbits at any given time in their home. Within the combination of dogs, cats, ferrets and rabbits the maximum number of dogs permitted per dwelling unit is three.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> Two:
> my golden Bentley - a senior
> my lab - 2 yrs. old
> 
> I'm curious. For those who own more than two, how many live in rural or smaller city areas as opposed to major metro areas?


We live in a City of approximately 34,000 in Saskatchewan (Canada). We're allowed to have up to 3 dogs...any more than that and we have to be a member of the CKC.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I live rurally, and in a home that I would never have purchased if it weren't for the dogs. It was awful when I first moved in, and I have spent a lot of time and money remodelling it. It is in one of the few rural areas where I can have as many dogs as I want.

It is surprising but in many areas in Wisconsin, you can be very rural, your neighbors can have hundreds of cattle, but you are only allowed 2 dogs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> I live rurally, and in a home that I would never have purchased if it weren't for the dogs. It was awful when I first moved in, and I have spent a lot of time and money remodelling it. It is in one of the few rural areas where I can have as many dogs as I want.
> 
> It is surprising but in many areas in Wisconsin, you can be very rural, your neighbors can have hundreds of cattle, but you are only allowed 2 dogs.


Good to know, we will be sure not to put the base there on our list of Coast Guard destination requests next time. I had just assumed it was dog friendly.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I own 3...Lexi, Liberty and Tracer
We have a 4 dog limit in out town.....(hmmmmm room for one more?????)
....no we are not adding any more permanent residents!!!!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am owned by the three Goldens below.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

in my township we have a 3 dog limit, any more and you must have a kennel license. I did move from a previous township due to the condition of having 25 acres for a KL...I have 3 acres where I am...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

You know, I never thought to check if there's a limit where I live...let's just hope it's at least 3 :uhoh:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

there wasn't a 2-3 option - so I went 2 (we legally own l lab, l goldie; emotionally another goldie)

3rd dog has lived mainly with us for past 8 years - but he does go home at least lx/wk. We do his vet stuff. He's gone now, & our guys are glum (everyone is supposed to be together).

I'm sure there's a pet limitation in our county, but around here would only be enforced if there was a complaint. Woman up road has 30 cats (a personal rescue) & 4 dogs.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

We have 3... and a 3 dog limit in our town, or I am sure we would have more.

A crazy golden, a goofy siberian husky and a lazy old yellow lab....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am owned by 2 goldens. We live in the rural area of the eastern panhandle and as far as I know there are no limits on the number of dogs you can own. The county does have a leash law - either the dogs must be on a leash or under verbal control.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I just wonder... why is there a limit? I mean... I can see if you RENT... but if you OWN your home shouldn't you be able to fill it with as many animals as you'd like?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My guess on the reasoning for limits on numbers of dogs would be twofold: for health reasons (piles of poop in someone's yard that never get picked up, and I'm sure it happens) and to discourage hoarding. Presumably, if you have a kennel license, someone periodically checks on your animals' living conditions, or at least they are the right to do so. We've all seen the raids on hoarders' homes on Animal Planet, where the authorities are taking out tens if not hundreds of ill-treated dogs or other animals. In those situations, if there is an ordinance that those people are in violation of, they can be charged with that as well as any animal cruelty charges that apply. I just thought of another potential reason: noise. In my neighborhood, if people were allowed unlimited dogs, the noise would be unbearable to neighbors, as we're relatively close together.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I didn't think about it that way. I guess it's good that they have the limits, then.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, the ironic part is none of my five bark, or live/hang out outside. And I would NEVER let my dogs bark out the windows at passers by. None of them would anyway. My dogs are calm, easy going, and trusting. They don't bark at the mailman or anything like that.

Yet the two dogs across the street... always outside in the dirt, barking and lunging at every dog, kid, or cat that passes by. How can anyone live with that themselves? Never mind expect everyone else to. So sadly I think it is more about the owner than the number of dogs. One dog can be a much greater issue than ten if it is allowed to bark all day or is an outside dog.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

MyBentley said:


> Two:
> my golden Bentley - a senior
> my lab - 2 yrs. old
> 
> I'm curious. For those who own more than two, how many live in rural or smaller city areas as opposed to major metro areas?


I live in the suburbs of the capital of our state. There is no pet limit for inside pets. There is a limit to outside dogs, though. I think it's 5.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 4 goldens and 1 foster golden pup

Maggie:4 
Houdini:4
Abbie:3
Cruiser:2 
(Foster)Kramer: 14 weeks


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have two dogs, one golden retriever and one golden mix.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I have three - Buddy (10) and Kyra (8) the goldens and Chance (6) the rotti/gsd mix. I've never been able to find out what our pet limit is. Am friends with the code officer and have never had the guts to ask! I think as long as there are no complaints there's no problem. But I have a personal limit - three. I can take one dog with me somewhere and not have to worry about the other being jealous or alone. Not too many to give free run of the house. So far it works.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

2 Goldens, Jax and Lucy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Three Golden's here, Jack, Chewie and Chloe and of course little Sadie my Lab mix. There 4,3,2,1 year's in age!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Before Monday we had 4 dogs, our 12 yr. old Yellow Lab Sadie, 6 yr. old Toy Fox Terrier Rocky, 5 yr. old JRT/Mix Zippy and 2 yr. old Golden Dusty. We lost Sadie this past Monday after grieving herself to death over the loss of her beloved companion, our 10 yr. old Golden Rusty, who passed away Oct. 19th. We adopted Dusty on Oct. 28th hoping it would help Sadie through her grief but it was not to be. Eventually we will adopt another Golden and will be back to 4 dogs again. 4 just seems to be a good number for us.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Golden Retriever
Whippet


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Sadly,just one.
Titus who is a black/tan Hovawart!.


----------



## unclelar (Oct 10, 2009)

I put I have two, Buddy and Lady, both Golden rescues, but in fairness I don't own them they own me. I would have several other owners but wife says until we have more room we can't allow any more dogs to adopt us.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 3, Penny - 2 yr old Golden, Mollie 4 month old Berner, & Sadie the Lady


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Currently, I have one golden (3 year old Rocky) and a sheepdog mix (Buddy, 10 years old). I'm actually not sure what Buddy is, he's a total mutt! Maybe I could post some pictures and have you guys guess what he is.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one Hudson. Golden Retriever.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

have a golden called arnie a border collie called jess and a jack russell x collie called aslan and 5 of our cats and a foster cat waiting for his foreever home


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

1) Teddy, a three year old pomapoo
2) Duffy, 9 week old golden


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

I have two dogs (that seems to be the majority here). At the moment both are goldens. I have adopted golden mixes in the past from shelters. Two's the limit in our household.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

3 goldens - Shyla, London and Ritchie


----------



## Amerz (Nov 23, 2009)

Just one, a Labrador/Golden mix. He keeps up busy, but I am always wanting to bring one of our shelter dogs home with me.


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

3 Goldens..Molly, Connie and Jack.
1 Golden cross......Nixon.
1 Terrier cross......Puplette
1 Border Collie cross......Fleur


----------



## Lexi (Nov 30, 2009)

One dog--golden--Lexi; one cat - Milly and 4 hermit crabs & 2 fish.....


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

2 for right now but i am looking into getting another golden child


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*How many dogs.....*

My first dog was Wesley, a sheltie. After he died I had Baxter, my golden, for 10 years until I had to have him put to sleep in October. I am missing him, still seeing him out of the corner of my eye in all his favorite spots. 

I am looking forward to bringing home my new baby, Duncan, on January 4th! I can hardly wait!!!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Golden - Daisy
Newfoundland - Phineas


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

We've just got one golden retriever! And he keeps us plenty busy for the time being!


----------



## fcdairygoats (Dec 4, 2009)

I have 3 dogs. A chow/cocker spaniel mix. A Miniature Schnauzer. And a Pug.


----------



## G Olden (Dec 3, 2009)

Two Goldens - one dog and one bitch,which are brother and sister from the same litter.


----------



## spy008 (Oct 11, 2009)

We have had up to 6 goldens in the house. Right now it is 3 goldens and a chocolate lab.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, I have one, whom consumes my time.
She's not spoiled at all(yeah right)
I have wondered how you multiple owners do it.
Karen


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Five and a foster


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

I have one golden retriever but I'm getting a great dane, later on this year.


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

I have two - 1 golden (7months) and 1 coton de tulear (5 months). My golden was my first dog ever. Up until him, I always thought that I was a cat person, and didn't think that I liked dogs at all. We originally got Murphy for my autistic 6 year old. Then, I fell in love with him and within a few months, I purchased the coton. Now i know that I love, love, love dogs. 
Right now I am sticking with the 2, but something tells me that sometime in the near future, I will be getting another one. maybe after Murphy becomes a settled adult.


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

We own 2 dogs - Tiger our female boxer and Whiskey our male golden. Tiger is 2.5 years and spayed. Whiskey is 10 months and NOT neutered. We do watch my mother's standard poodle Desi during the winter while they are in Florida. He is about 4 years old and neutered.


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

Zero as of this moment, but I get my new puppy in April


----------

